# hemocult



## Beany011178 (Jun 10, 2008)

If the doctor performs a hemocult in the office from doing a rectal exam is there a code that you can bill for that.  The doctor is marking 82270 which I know is not right.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 10, 2008)

82272 is reported for a digital rectal exam


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 10, 2008)

I believe 82270 would be the correct procedure.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 10, 2008)

Fecal occult blood test codes have been expanded to reflect the amount of physician work involved in specimen collection. Code 82270 should be used to report three specimens collected by the patient. Code 82271 is used to report a specimen collected by other sources (previously reported with 82273.) Code 82272 is used to report a single specimen, such as that collected from a digital rectal examination.

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20060100/28cpt2.html


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 10, 2008)

82270 is a single determination of 3 consecutive specimens - i.e. the stool card kit.  82272 is for "other than colorectal neoplasm screening".  I don't believe there is a code any longer for a single stool card at the time of a digital rectal exam...


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like this one slipped passed me.  I have looked everyone for something concrete regarding the change in verbiage from 2007 to 2008.  I don't have the 2008 CPT Change: An Insider's View.  If someone is willing to provide a brief explanation from that bulletin, it would be helpful.  Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 11, 2008)

Rebecca - I do have the Insider's View and, to paraphrase, it basically states that the "inclusion of the phrasing 1-3 in the descriptor clarifies that 82272 is appropriately reported for assessment of either a single sample obtained from a digital recatl exam or for assessment of a three-test card..." (*I stand corrected on the digital rectal exam single test*) - however it cannot be coded for colorectal cancer screening, only for diagnostic testing.
Lisa


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, Lisa~  

I'll jot this one down in my book.


----------



## Beany011178 (Aug 27, 2008)

So have we come to the conclusion that there is no code for the doctor collecting in the office as part of a yearly screening?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 27, 2008)

My "opinion" is that it is not separately billable at the time of the PE.


----------

